# so bucetao/bucetas  (XXX rated)



## William Stein

Hi everybody,

I have to translate a short exchange of e-mails between gay lovers, I think.

The subject line says: So bucetao (with no accents)

amor segue umas bucetas so para apimentar nossos fodas
quando vc tiver me comendo pode pensar em cada buceta 

All I can find for 'bucetas" is "vaginas". Can it mean "blow jobs" or something?


----------



## Portvcale

"Buceta" é "vagina".


----------



## William Stein

What could "segue umas bucetas" mean? Here are some photos of vaginas or something? This from the same letter signed by "boiloa". Do you think it could mean something else in homosexual slang?


----------



## Portvcale

"Segue umas bucetas" é exactamente isso. "Boiloa" parece ser "faggot", também. Isso são expressões do português do Brasil.

Os foristas do Brasil podem acrescentar alguma coisa acerca disto.


----------



## Insanitos

buceta or vagina = pussy, and boiola = faggot/gay slang... but Boiloa I dont know what it is.

I dont feel comfortable saying these words here but... "Segue umas bucetas" in ur context, this probably means she is sending some pussy photos to him/her


----------



## Macunaíma

Here is a "translation" to standard Portuguese, just in case:



William Stein said:


> Amor*,* segue*m* umas bucetas só para apimentar noss*a*s fodas.
> Quando vc tiver me comendo*,* pode pensar em cada buceta.


----------



## William Stein

Macunaíma said:


> Here is a "translation" to standard Portuguese, just in case:



I hope you don't think you're correcting _me_, I didn't write the stupid thing. When you say the form "yours" does not exist in Portuguese, you must be thinking I wrote it but I'm doing a translation of somebody else's messages, obviously.
 Anyway nobody is addressing the only interesting issue, namely that the author has a woman's name and signs "seu boiola".


----------



## mglenadel

It appears to me that the woman is dissatisfied with the man, vis-à-vis sexual performance or she is asserting a kind of active, nay, nymphomaniac sexual ethos to their relationship. She sends him spicy photos of naked women to arouse/defy him and she calls him a faggot, to make him feel the need to prove his prowess to her.


----------



## William Stein

mglenadel said:


> It appears to me that the woman is dissatisfied with the man, vis-à-vis sexual performance or she is asserting a kind of active, nay, nymphomaniac sexual ethos to their relationship. She sends him spicy photos of naked women to arouse/defy him and she calls him a faggot, to make him feel the need to prove his prowess to her.



Maybe you missed the context but I don't see any evidence of dissatisfaction at all. And I think it's quite possible that the "woman" is not really a woman at all:

De: *Woman's name
*Data: XXX
Assunto: meu josinho
 Para: Jose...
meu jo to com saudade de vc meu gato
vc quer me comer amor eu quero da pra vc
seu boiola

bjosss amor


----------



## Denis555

William Stein said:


> Maybe you missed the context but I don't see any evidence of dissatisfaction at all. And I think it's quite possible that the "woman" is not really a woman at all:
> 
> De: *Woman's name [Which name?, the same as "boiola"? Was "boiola" written here?]
> *Data: XXX
> Assunto: meu josinho
> Para: Jose...
> meu jo to com saudade de vc meu gato
> vc quer me comer amor eu quero da pra vc
> seu boiola
> 
> bjosss amor



Hi William,

Let's make things clear here  

First of all, is "boiloa" a typo of yours? Or is it written exactly like this on the letter? 
This "boiloa" doesn't mean anything, as far as I know, much like it would be in English "fattog". The correct word is "boiola" (=faggot).

Well, "seu" in Portuguese has 3 basic meanings! -> 
1) seu carro (=your car) -> possessive (but also: his, her, its, their)
2) seu ladrão! (=you thief!), seu idiota! (= you idiot!), seu filho da puta! (=you son of a bitch!) -> here meaning "you" in this kind of situations. Adressed to a woman, feminine form: sua, Plurals: seus(m), suas(f)
3) Seu Roberto (=Mr. Roberto), From "senhor". Feminine form: Dona Maria (= Mrs. Maria). It is colloquial, but largely used in Brazil.

So, having said that, "seu boiola" can point to both ways. 
It could have meant:
1) Seu boiola (= your faggot) [I'm a faggot and I belong to you]
2) Seu boiola! (=you faggot!) [I'm calling you a faggot]

3) Seu (=Senhor) Boiola (=Mr. Faggot) -> This option is *ruled out*! "Seu" with this meaning is used rather to call someone, instead of calling yourself. 
Ex. -O senhor é o seu Paulo? - Sim, eu sou o senhor Paulo. [normalmente: -Sim, sou eu mesmo] 
(=Sir, are you Mr. Paulo? -Yes, I'm Mr. Paulo [usually: -Yes, it's me])

My conclusion with only this piece of evidence: 
If the *woman's name *is not "boiola" ["Boiola" is not a female proper name. Well, anything's possible but that's not usually the case] , and it's another female name written there, then I think it's a letter from a woman (real woman) to a man. But she's calling him a faggot and showing him some spicy photos of "bucetas", just like _mglenadel_ pointed out.


----------



## William Stein

Denis555 said:


> Hi William,
> 
> Let's make things clear here
> 
> First of all, is "boiloa" a typo of yours? Or is it written exactly like this on the letter?
> This "boiloa" doesn't mean anything, as far as I know, much like it would be in English "fattog". The correct word is "boiola" (=faggot).
> 
> Well, "seu" in Portuguese has 3 basic meanings! ->
> 1) seu carro (=your car) -> possessive (but also: his, her, its, their)
> 2) seu ladrão! (=you thief!), seu idiota! (= you idiot!), seu filho da puta! (=you son of a bitch!) -> here meaning "you" in this kind of situations. Adressed to a woman, feminine form: sua, Plurals: seus(m), suas(f)
> 3) Seu Roberto (=Mr. Roberto), From "senhor". Feminine form: Dona Maria (= Mrs. Maria). It is colloquial, but largely used in Brazil.
> 
> So, having said that, "seu boiola" can point to both ways.
> It could have meant:
> 1) Seu boiola (= your faggot) [I'm a faggot and I belong to you]
> 2) Seu boiola! (=you faggot!) [I'm calling you a faggot]
> 
> 3) Seu (=Senhor) Boiola (=Mr. Faggot) -> This option is *ruled out*! "Seu" with this meaning is used rather to call someone, instead of calling yourself.
> Ex. -O senhor é o seu Paulo? - Sim, eu sou o senhor Paulo. [normalmente: -Sim, sou eu mesmo]
> (=Sir, are you Mr. Paulo? -Yes, I'm Mr. Paulo [usually: -Yes, it's me])
> 
> My conclusion with only this piece of evidence:
> If the *woman's name *is not "boiola" ["Boiola" is not a female proper name. Well, anything's possible but that's not usually the case] , and it's another female name written there, then I think it's a letter from a woman (real woman) to a man. But she's calling him a faggot and showing him some spicy photos of "bucetas", just like _mglenadel_ pointed out.



That's obviously a typo, "boiola" is the correct word and I even posted a whole separate thread on the subject (which is really where this term should be discussed"). I don't see how you can be so sure that it's not a male homosexual using a woman's name. That is very common practice and it might even be a transsexual. In any case, if you read the context the author is obviously extremely turned on and in love with the recipient, so why would she call him a faggot? On the other hand, if they were both homosexual lovers and the author signs "your little faggot' there would be no contradiction at all. I seriously doubt that a woman would show her lover photos of other women's vaginas to turn him on, at least I've never run across that kind of woman before.
And it wasn't mglenadel who point out the idea about photos, that was my idea, if you read the thread.


----------



## Outsider

William Stein said:


> I don't see how you can be so sure that it's not a male homosexual using a woman's name. That is very common practice and it might even be a transsexual.


It could even be a heterosexual. How are we supposed to guess? You're the one who knows the context, throw us a bone here.



William Stein said:


> In any case, if you read the context the author is obviously extremely turned on and in love with the recipient, so why would she call him a faggot?


She might do it as a put-down, if the "extreme turn-on" was feigned, and she just meant to humiliate him.



William Stein said:


> I seriously doubt that a woman would show her lover photos of other women's vaginas to turn him on, at least I've never run across that kind of woman before.


I find it less likely that a male homosexual would send another man pictures of vaginas to turn him on. After the Weiner debacle, I'm sure the whole world is well aware of what men think turns other people on.


----------



## William Stein

Outsider said:


> It could even be a heterosexual. How are we supposed to guess? You're the one who knows the context, throw us a bone here..



As I explicitly said at the beginning, I don't know the context, otherwise I wouldn't be asking at all.



Outsider said:


> She might do it as a put-down, if the "extreme turn-on" was feigned, and she just meant to humiliate him..



That's a overly complex interpretation as opposed to "your little faggot", which is very simple and fits well. Anyway, don't you think it a bit odd that the author would decide to call the addressee "You little faggot" at the end of the message precisely where people usually write the "yours truly", etc.?



Outsider said:


> I find it less likely that a male homosexual would send another man pictures of vaginas to turn him on. After the Weiner debacle, I'm sure the whole world is well aware of what men think turns other people on.


That's why I asked whether "buceta" could have another meaning in homosexual slang by extension (functional or formal similarity: blow-job or anus, in the role of surrogate vaginas). Anyway, photos of vaginas per se are relatively rare in pornography, probably accounting for fewer 1 out of 1,000 porno pictures if you take a random sample on the internet.


----------



## Outsider

William Stein said:


> As I explicitly said at the beginning, I don't know the context, otherwise I wouldn't be asking at all.


Yet you did get hold of two e-mails from this person, somehow... Well, if you don't know the context, how are we supposed to know? We just speak the language, we're not psychic!



William Stein said:


> That's a overly complex interpretation as opposed to "your little faggot", which is very simple and fits well. Anyway, don't you think it a bit odd that the author would decide to call the addressee "You little faggot" at the end of the message precisely where people usually write the "yours truly", etc.?


Not so odd if the author of the e-mail is indeed a woman fooling around with the addressee. (And it could even be friendly banter, rather than a put-down...)

 But there's really no way of knowing what's going on without further information. We could keep guessing forever.


----------



## William Stein

Outsider said:


> Yet you did get hold of two e-mails from this person, somehow... Well, if you don't know the context, how are we supposed to know? We just speak the language, we're not psychic!.



From what person? I'm a professional translator and I received this job from an agency. When I asked for clarifications about the context I was told it was "a sexual issue"!


----------



## machadinho

Outsider, I think we have context enough for William's threads, and answers seem  straightforward here.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Só queria acrescentar que a escrita padrão da palavra seria _boceta_, com _o_. A caixinha virou vagina depois de uma extensão drástica de sentido. Ambas as bocetas seriam pronunciadas da mesma forma: /buseta/. Mas há quem pronuncie e conseqüentemente escreva uma diferente da outra para marcar a oposição que existe entre as duas. O mesmo acontece com _veado _e _peru_.


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> As I explicitly said at the beginning, I don't know the context, otherwise I wouldn't be asking at all.
> That's a overly complex interpretation as opposed to "your little faggot", which is very simple and fits well. Anyway, don't you think it a bit odd that the author would decide to call the addressee "You little faggot" at the end of the message precisely where people usually write the "yours truly", etc.?
> 
> 
> That's why I asked whether "buceta" could have another meaning in homosexual slang by extension (functional or formal similarity: blow-job or anus, in the role of surrogate vaginas). Anyway, photos of vaginas per se are relatively rare in pornography, probably accounting for fewer 1 out of 1,000 porno pictures if you take a random sample on the internet.


Desculpem-me por voltar atrás na discussão, mas a meu ver, quando el@ se  refere a "bucetas", não está necessariamente falando sobre vaginas, o  mais provável é estar se referindo a mulheres. Alguns homossexuais, em privado, a título de brincadeira, referem-se às mulheres como rachas, rachadas, bucetas, etc.

Quanto à assinatura, também não vejo nenhum grande mistério. 
"Eu quero dar para você, seu boiola"  (you little faggot)
El@ não está ofendendo o parceiro, el@ brinca com a ofensa ou, talvez, esteja reforçando a constatação de que o outro *é* homossexual (talvez uma descoberta recente).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> Desculpem-me por voltar atrás na discussão, mas a meu ver, quando el@ se  refere a "bucetas", não está necessariamente falando sobre vaginas, o  mais provável é estar se referindo a mulheres. Alguns homossexuais, em privado, a título de brincadeira, referem-se às mulheres como rachas, rachadas, bucetas, etc.
> 
> Quanto à assinatura, também não vejo nenhum grande mistério.
> "Eu quero dar para você, seu boiola"  (you little faggot)
> El@ não está ofendendo o parceiro, el@ brinca com a ofensa ou, talvez, esteja reforçando a constatação de que o outro *é* homossexual (talvez uma descoberta recente).


É verdade. Na gíria gay, _boceta _significa "mulher heterossexual". Uma lésbica não é uma boceta, por exemplo.


----------



## machadinho

Vixe, agora a tese do William—de que é apelido|alcunha—foi refutada. Sabem o que me incomoda nesta discussão? Não é o fato de tratar de um  termo chulo ou de tocar numa questão delicada no Brasil machista e preconceituoso de hoje em dia, mas é que, sei lá, dá a impressão de ter alguma coisa a ver com investigações ou mesmo processos judiciais. Por que traduzir profissionalmente uma mensagem tão íntima como esta? Fico me perguntando qual o peso que nossas respostas podem ter na vida de pessoas reais que nos são desconhecidas.


----------



## anaczz

Tem razão, Machadinho!


----------



## Macunaíma

William Stein said:


> I hope you don't think you're correcting _me_.



No, I don't. I have read your post.

I addressed the "seu boiola" question in the other thread.


----------



## William Stein

machadinho said:


> Vixe, agora a tese do William—de que é apelido|alcunha—foi refutada. Sabem o que me incomoda nesta discussão? Não é o fato de tratar de um  termo chulo ou de tocar numa questão delicada no Brasil machista e preconceituoso de hoje em dia, mas é que, sei lá, dá a impressão de ter alguma coisa a ver com investigações ou mesmo processos judiciais. Por que traduzir profissionalmente uma mensagem tão íntima como esta? Fico me perguntando qual o peso que nossas respostas podem ter na vida de pessoas reais que nos são desconhecidas.



I don't think of it as an abstract theme to be refuted but as a specific, concrete task: to translate the message correctly by understanding the context (lesbians, homosexual men, heterosexual couple, etc.) You must be right that "seu boiola" means "you faggot" instead of  "your faggot"  but that by no means confirms the simplistic assumption that the author is woman because "she" has  a woman's name is a woman, nor does it resolve any of the fundamental questions regarding the identities and relationship of the people involved.

Anaccz's contribution ("bucetas", não está necessariamente falando sobre vaginas, o  mais provável é estar se referindo a mulheres( is very helpful because it shows that "bucetas" could be mean "photos of other fags/she-males", which would make a lot more sense in a conversation between homosexuals.


----------



## Vanda

Desde que mantenhamos todo o anonimato possível da resposta.... Já tivemos o caso duma pobre coitada estrangeira que foi colocar uma mensagem em português deixada pelo namorado e o negócio ficou tão forte que tive que deletar tudo pra salvaguardar a intimidade da ''desinfeliz'' que teve que fugir totalmente envergonhada. 
Portanto, deixemos de lado as identificações (estou falando no geral; viu, gente?) e nos restrinjamos aos significados sem julgamentos; ok, gente?


----------



## William Stein

Hi Vanda,

I didn't mean we had to identify the people by name, which would be impossible anyway. I just mean that I you can't translate it well without understanding who is talking to whom and what kind of relationship they have (especially to figure out what kind of pictures they're showing).


----------



## machadinho

I disagree, William. If you translate the sentences you posted faithfully, not a word would change either way. I don't even see the need for footnotes, since bocetas will mean *women* by synecdoche in both cases, and boiola is *faggot*. That's why I said translations are straighforward here.


----------



## Macunaíma

Desculpem, mas eu não estou entendendo o auê. Esse e-mail não poderia ser mais simples e banal. Onde está a dificuldade afinal de contas?


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> it shows that "bucetas" could be mean "photos of other fags/she-males", which would make a lot more sense in a conversation between homosexuals.



Acredito que se refira a fotos de mulheres, mulheres mesmo. O parceiro, provavelmente excita-se com fotos femininas, o que irá "apimentar" a relação deles. Como disse o Ariel Knight, "bucetas/bocetas", na gíria de certos grupos homossexuais, só se aplica a mulheres hétero.
Não há nada de contraditório nem absurdo no fato de um sujeito que assume sua homossexualidade também excitar-se com a visão do corpo feminino... as coisas não são "pão, pão; queijo, queijo".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William, para ser sincero com você, não vejo tanta importância assim na  identificação do sexo para conseguir uma tradução razoável das mensagens  que você apresentou. 

Acredite, não existe a menor chance de _seu boiola_ querer dizer qualquer outra coisa que não _you faggot_. Aquele _seu boiola_  da mensagem não era uma assinatura - como você imaginou -, e sim um  vocativo. Se fosse uma assinatura, haveria um espaço entre ela e o corpo  da mensagem. Além disso, assim como _faggot_, _boiola _é um termo muito ofensivo para designar um homossexual e, sendo assim, que gay iria chamar a si mesmo de boiola? 

Quanto à _boceta_, o que eu posso te dizer é que o significado padrão é o mesmo de _vagina_. Sim, é fato que no bajubá* do submundo dos travestis há quem lance mão de palavras como _xereca_ para falar de uma mulher heterossexual; mas estender isso para falar de _fags _ou _she-males_ já seria um uso idiossincrático demais. 'Tá achando que travesti é bagunça?

É como o Macunaíma disse, não tem motivo para auê. Alguém (mulher ou homem - mas MUITO provavelmente uma mulher) está enviando fotos de mulheres nuas para o parceiro e espera que isso excite o namorado de alguma forma. Pronto.

*O bajubá é o dialeto dos travestis.


----------



## William Stein

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acredite, não existe a menor chance de _seu boiola_ querer dizer qualquer outra coisa que não _you faggot_. Aquele _seu boiola_  da mensagem não era uma assinatura - como você imaginou -, e sim um  vocativo. Se fosse uma assinatura, haveria um espaço entre ela e o corpo  da mensagem.



There is a space between that and the body of the message, in fact it's in a separate line  exactly in the place where one usually writes "Yours truly". 



Ariel Knightly said:


> Além disso, assim como _faggot_, _boiola _é um termo muito ofensivo para designar um homossexual e, sendo assim, que gay iria chamar a si mesmo de boiola?



Because that's part of talking dirty, just like there are lots of girls here who like you to call them "perrita sucia" during sex although it's normally offensive. Anyway, even it means "you faggot", it still doesn't have to be a woman addressing a man but any combination. 

Why does it matter? Because of the content of the pictures. I really don't think it means "photos of pussies", because in English at least that would really mean close-up photos of vaginas and it just doesn't strike me as plausible.



Ariel Knightly said:


> Quanto à _boceta_, o que eu posso te dizer é que o significado padrão é o mesmo de _vagina_. Sim, é fato que no bajubá* do submundo dos travestis há quem lance mão de palavras como _xereca_ para falar de uma mulher heterossexual; mas estender isso para falar de _fags _ou _she-males_ já seria um uso idiossincrático demais. 'Tá achando que travesti é bagunça?
> É como o Macunaíma disse, não tem motivo para auê. Alguém (mulher ou homem - mas MUITO provavelmente uma mulher) está enviando fotos de mulheres nuas para o parceiro e espera que isso excite o namorado de alguma forma. Pronto.



Homosexual men who play the female role refer to themselves as women in  every way. I don't know really know what it's in the pictures so I  didn't want to make it too explicit. I don't see why it's so probable that the pictures are of other women, in fact I think it's unlikely for the reasons I mentioned. I told the agency there wasn't enough context  to be certain of anything and that I was just guessing, so it's not my  fault. In any case I find it amazing how people can take something with  thousands of possibilities and claim that it's simple and easy to  understand.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> There is a space between that and the body of the message, in fact it's in a separate line  exactly in the place where one usually writes "Yours truly".


Pular-se-ia uma linha para isso, não? De qualquer forma, o _seu boiola_ está na linha de baixo porque a de cima simplesmente acabou.



> Because that's part of talking dirty, just like there are lots of girls here who like you to call them "perrita sucia" during sex although it's normally offensive. Anyway, even it means "you faggot", it still doesn't have to be a woman addressing a man but any combination.


Sim, é verdade que, de repente, esse cara - isso supondo que é mesmo um cara - goste de "brincar" dizendo que é o boiola do outro; mas isso não representaria a maioria dos homossexuais. Agora, realmente, o fato de_ seu boiola_ querer dizer o mesmo que _you faggot_ não prova que quem escreveu a mensagem seja necessariamente uma mulher. Na verdade, o que me faz acreditar que o rementente é uma mulher é o nome feminino com que se apresentou. Ou seja, existe uma (boa) pista de que o rementente é mulher e nenhuma pista de que o remetente seja homem. Logo, o remetende é *provavelmente *uma mulher.



> Why does it matter? Because of the content of the pictures. I really don't think it means "photos of pussies", because in English at least that would really mean close-up photos of vaginas and it just doesn't strike me as plausible.


Sim, é possível que as fotos sejam apenas das vaginas mesmo. Mas, para ser menos específico e dado o fato de que quem tem vagina é normalmente mulher, achei que a tradução _fotos de mulheres nuas_ fosse bastante razoável. Mas, claro, você pode se mais preciso; _fotos de mulheres nuas mostrando suas bocetas_ seria uma possibilidade.



> Homosexual men who play the female role refer to themselves as women in  every way.


Pois é. Mas no mundo gay, palavras como _xereca_ servem exatamente para distinguir uma mulher de verdade das mulheres de mentirinha, entende? Um travesti poderia fazer a seguinte pergunta: _Aquela alí é trava ou é xereca mesmo?_.



> I don't see why it's so probable that the pictures are of other women,


Only women have vaginas...



> in In any case I find it amazing how people can take something with  thousands of possibilities and claim that it's simple and easy to  understand.


É que, embora pareça haver muitas possibilidades, na verdade não há.


----------



## William Stein

I posted a new question on "bokete" with more context because this is getting too speculative. As I said in the new post, I think this probably some kind of porn e-group or porn website where the people don't really know each other. It sounds like the photos might be of women giving blow jobs or maybe lesbians as Ana said, but I still doubt that they're "pussy shots".


----------



## Vós

Nossa! Vós sois engraçados!


----------



## William Stein

Vós said:


> Nossa! Vós sois engraçados!



Sorry about the pornographic nature of the text. I didn't choose it, it's just a (blow) job. Hats off to Vanda for being so open-minded about it.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que já extrapolaram o bastante. O que era para ser apenas uma ajuda com a tradução virou um tratado (como sempre) sobre homossexualidade. Este tópico vai descansar um pouco.


----------

